# How bout those car keys



## jdc916 (Feb 23, 2005)

Are they the ugliest car keys you have ever seen or what !


----------



## BurnsOut (Feb 28, 2005)

jdc916 said:


> Are they the ugliest car key you have ever seen or what !


they grow on you, when i first saw it ya thats what i said.

but now that i have grown to love the car i love the key


----------



## The_Goat (Mar 10, 2005)

Yea... huge. Did you also notice that the battery cannot be replaced in them. After a "5 year" expected life, you get to buy a new key for about 200.00. Thinking of using the key by itself instead of the remote, the owners manual says the alarm will go off until your key is inserted into the ignition and turned on. I don't mind they key though. Doubt I lose it.


----------



## supsan (Mar 2, 2005)

Way to big! why can't they do like Audi and have it retract into itself?


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)




----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

No kidding. With the GTO and two other huge remote car keys, I have about a 5 degree lean to the left while walking around anymore.


----------



## jdc916 (Feb 23, 2005)

5 year battery life that you cant change ! ? And then $ 200 for a new key ?? !! C'mon Pontiac get real !


----------



## MY05GTO (Feb 16, 2005)

jdc916 said:


> 5 year battery life that you cant change ! ? And then $ 200 for a new key ?? !! C'mon Pontiac get real !


Uh, yea..that blows. We'll probably get about 2 years out of the battery if we are lucky. Get those dremel tools ready to cut the casing open....


----------



## twolf (Nov 24, 2004)

I couldn't stand it either... so I did this!

http://www.gtoforum.com/photopost/showphoto.php/photo/564/sort/1/cat/511/page/


----------



## BLACKTHUNDERGTO (Sep 22, 2004)

Nice good mod!!! Not to mention w these keys that sometimes the buttons dont react when pushing them sometimes I have to hit the unlock button 3-4 time b4 it works. Also the range stinks too U have to be rather close to the car for it to react. I have never had keyless entry where the range was so so low...oh well hopefully this will be a kink they work out for the next gen.


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

Will bumper to bumper cover the battery if it goes before three years? I locked the glove and cant get into my trunk, help.


----------



## stucker (Sep 22, 2004)

Lift the headrest on the rear-passenger side seat. There is an emergency truck release behind it.


----------



## LS2Bluegoat (Mar 10, 2005)

BLACKTHUNDERGTO said:


> Nice good mod!!! Not to mention w these keys that sometimes the buttons dont react when pushing them sometimes I have to hit the unlock button 3-4 time b4 it works. Also the range stinks too U have to be rather close to the car for it to react. I have never had keyless entry where the range was so so low...oh well hopefully this will be a kink they work out for the next gen.



I thought I just had a bad key because the range on mine sucks to!


----------

